# best stores



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

ages ago i got some stuff from an independent online stockist and had to wait nearly 4 months before the stuff came through. can anybody reccomend the best places to shop? thanks


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wayland Games in UK, Warstore in the US.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gifts for geeks and dark sphere and maelstrom at a push


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Waylands is still cheapest even shipping over sea's i have found.


----------

